# For Bunny Sake Rabbit Rescue



## pla725 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just like any other rescue we are overwhelmed with rabbits and more are waiting to be rescued. If anyone is interested in helping us please check out our petfinder site and email us. 

http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ375.html

I volunteer and foster for this rescue. I have four of my own and a foster in a one bedroom apartment. Makes things cozy. 

Due to an overabundance of kittens at the shelter Tippy, my foster, was due to be euthanizedalong with two other rabbits. FBS stepped in and saved them. I took Tippy because he was having some behavior issues and the foster home he was in had a number of sick bunnies that needed attention. He has settled down.We would like to save more. Thank you.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

You just HAD to post this! It's a good thing I'm so far because I fell in love with 'Scoops' and 'Smiles'.

I really hope they all find good homes. I hate to see so many rabbits in shelters, it breaks my heart.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 28, 2007)

We try our best to find the best homes we can. We have had a few rabbits returned to us mostly for allergies and people going to schooland moving. 

The babyHarleysare cute. The magpie Harley lop is cute. Momma bunnyCallee did have a second littera few weeks ago. Those babies will be available soon as well. 

BTW We do adopt out of state.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you had much luck finding foster homes?


----------



## pla725 (Dec 10, 2007)

We've had a few adoptions. I believe Scoops was adopted. We have a core group of foster homes right now but can always use more.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Urgent: Foster homes needed*




Below are only a few buns that need to be saved. We also received pleas for help from 2 additional shelters who need serious help, some of those buns have been there since September. Please spread the word we need committed foster homes so we can help save these guys. This first picture is a very pregnant flemish giant, once she delivers it would not be a good idea to transport her and babies, if we have a foster home we would rather do it sooner. This gal is bonded w/her mate, who was neutered yesterday, but should remain together but separate from her for a few weeks after babies are born. If you can help, know anyone who can, or knowhow to get the word out please write. Thank you!


----------



## welonheadmoo (Dec 31, 2007)

I doubt I'll be able to foster anytime soon, but I'll keep this group in mind after my own bunny is neutered. Thanks for saving those bunnies.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not sure if these rabbits were rescued. Feel free to contact the rescue at:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ375.html


----------



## pla725 (Jan 1, 2008)

We were not able to take in these bunnies due to lack of funds and foster space. I'm not sure what shelter these rabbits were from.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 1, 2008)

Some of these rabbits are still in the shelter in Delaware. Not sure if it SPCA or the Delaware Alliance for Animal Welfare Groups. Anyway, someone pulled the Flemish and the French Lop. The Flemish had babies but they all died. Both rabbits have tatoos.


----------

